# Guppy fry!!!---finally!!!



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

One of my female guppies finally popped!! Well..started..I am not sure if she is done or not..I noticed the fry around when I did a quick walk-by. I can only find 3!?!?! I hope that there are more hiding or that she isn't finished yet. I am glad I added extra plants yesterday!! I am soo excited! YAY! :fish:

(Please excuse the excess food at the bottom...my 2 1/2 year old daughter dumped a nice pile of food in there.....:lol::-( )


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

damn cool! congrats sheena!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Woot  Good job.


----------



## mrschiipsahoye (Mar 30, 2009)

aww congrads


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

congrats xxxx


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks  I found a forth one the next day..but now can only see 2 at time max..so i hope they didn't get eaten. my female still looks a little prego..not huge but still has the gravid spot but not as dark..is she not done giving birth or is that what they look like normally?


----------

